# TeamSpeak2 Mikrofon will nicht gehen!

## sewulba

Hallole mal wieder!

Ich habe mir TeamSpeak installiert! Er funktioniert einwandfrei, nur das Mikrofon will nicht. Das Mikro ist aber in Ordnung!

Mehr infoprmationen kann ich Euch lieder nicht geben. Offe ihr könnt trotzdem damit was anfangen und mir helfen. Soundkarte ist eine Onboard-AC97 auf einem ASUS NCCH-DL motherboard!

Sewulba  :Sad: 

----------

## schachti

Funktioniert das Mikrofon denn unter Linux, wenn Du z. B. mit arecord aufnimmst? Oder hast Du das Mikro nur an einem anderen Rechner oder unter Windows getestet?

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Welchen Mixer verwendest Du?

Beim alsamixer nicht vergessen, dass das Micro unter dem 'Capture'-Layer eingestellt werden muss.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## z4Rilla

evt. Mic unmuten und den sogenannten Mic Boost anschalten.

----------

## schmutzfinger

1. Mic 100% und capture setzten

  2. Mic as Center/LFE muten

  3. Mic Boost unmuten

  4. Capture pegel 100% und capture setzen

  5. IEC958 muten

das habe ich mir mal zu meiner Onboard karte aufgeschrieben. Vielleicht hilfts ja.

----------

## sewulba

Hallo...

Mic Boost ist an! Ich verwende den ALSAMIXER.

Was ist Capture setzen bzw. Caputure-Layer?  :Rolling Eyes:   Geunmutet ist es übrigens auch, und ja es läuft auch unter Windows. Habe es bei Kumpel getestet.

----------

## drivingsouth

wahrscheinlich kann deine Onboardkarte kein Hardwaremixing. Ich hab das gleiche Problem hier mit meinem Laptop wenn ich kphone benutzen will. Der Gesprächspartner hört mich einfach nicht. Angeblich kann man es über alsa und dmix irgendwie zum Laufen bekommen, hat bei mir aber noch nie geklappt.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir bei Ebay ne alte Soundblaster Live holen, die kostet keine 10 Euro und kann Hardwaremixing. (Auf der Alsaseite gibts glaube ich eine Übersicht über alle Chips und ihre Fähigkeiten, da kannst du ja mal nach Alternativen suchen.) Erspart die jede Menge Ärger. Bloß leider kann ich bei meinem Notebook keine Soundkarte wechseln.

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Wenn Du [Tab] drückst, kanns Du zwischen den verschiedenen Mixer-Modi umstellen (steht links oben unter 'view'). Einer beinhaltet die Regler für die Wiedergabe, einer für Aufnahme und einer alle. Um vom Micro aufnehmen zu können musst Du den Regler 'Mic' unter dem Modi 'Capture' aufdrehen (equivalent dazu kannst Du auch unter dem Modi 'All' 'Mic Capture' aufdrehen)

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## sewulba

@drivingsouth: hmmm...  :Confused:  Eine andere Soudkarte einbauen? Das könnte sich zu einem Problem bei diesem Computer entpuppen. Normale PCI-Steckplätze habe ich keinen mehr frei. Nur noch 64Bit-PCI-X. Gibt es dafür überhaupt Soundkarten? Und wenn ja, dann sind die extrem Teuer, Werde erstmal den Tip von /dev/blackhawk austesten!  :Smile:   Und hoffen!

@/dev/blackhawk: Werde es gleich morgen austesten... Danke!  :Razz: 

Sewulba

----------

## sewulba

Schade hat alles nichts gebracht! Mikro will einfach nicht.  :Embarassed: 

Sewulba

----------

## sewulba

Hi.

Habe jetzt eine SoundBlaster Live!5.1 eingebaut. Die läuft auch schon klasse! Aber dennoch habe ich das gleiche Problem, wie auch mit der OnBoard AC97. Ich kann nichts über das Mikrofon auf TeamSpeak bringen.  :Embarassed:  Wenn ich den Alsamixer benutze und dann unter Mic Capture aktivieren will geht das nicht und es ist ROT! Jemand eine Ahnung, was ich falsch gemacht habe?

Sewulba

----------

## sewulba

Fällt keinem mehr eine Lösung meines Problems ein?  :Embarassed:  Also die SB Live!5.1 ist definitiv genug für Teamspeak. Duplexfähig usw.! Ich bräuchte dringend ne Lösung!  :Shocked:   :Confused: 

Sewulba

----------

## bll0

Ich habe auch mehrere Tage wenn nicht Wochen damit verbracht, das verdammt Mikro

zum laufen zu bringen. Versuch mal nen audio-editor zu besprechen z.B.

```
emerge audacity
```

Wenn das Mikro da läuft, dann sollte es das überall tun. Du musst auch mal mit beinahe

ALLEN Mixereinstellungen im alsamixer rumspielen, oben die Jungs haben dich schonmal

in die Richtung geschickt. Es ist meistens irgendeine Einstellung die sich überhaupt nicht 

nach Mikro anhört. Unmuten musst du es per Software, das das unter Windows klappt

bedeutet nur das das Mikro nicht kaputt ist.

Und eines brauchst du unbedingt: Geduld!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## sewulba

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe auch mehrere Tage wenn nicht Wochen damit verbracht, das verdammt Mikro
> 
> zum laufen zu bringen.

 

Sieht bei mir genauso aus. Ist jetzt die 4. Woche.

Das mit 'audacity' werde ich mal probieren. Denke das ist eine gute Idee von Dir!

 *Quote:*   

> Du musst auch mal mit beinahe ALLEN Mixereinstellungen im alsamixer rumspielen, oben die Jungs haben dich schonmal
> 
> in die Richtung geschickt

  Das hab ich eigentlich schon gemacht, dabei ist mir aufgefallen:

Wenn ich im Alsamixer auf Capture umschalte ist der Bereich 'MIC' rot und ich kann nix daran ändern. Mal sehen... Ich werde es morgen gleich mal wieder probieren. Kann ja nicht sein, dass ich jetzt wegen TeamSpeak wieder ein Windoof aufm Rechner machen muss.  :Embarassed:  Bin ja so froh keines mehr zu brauchen.  :Razz: 

Sewulba

----------

## bll0

Hab noch was vergessen.

Versuch auch mal andere Mixer - Programme. Bin mir grad nicht ganz sicher,

glaube es gibt noch kmix (die kde-variante) oder gmix. bin mir aber nicht ganz

sicher ob die wirklich so heissen. manchmal können die dinge die alsamixer nicht kann

und umgekehrt

----------

## sewulba

 *Quote:*   

> Hab noch was vergessen.
> 
> Versuch auch mal andere Mixer - Programme. Bin mir grad nicht ganz sicher,
> 
> glaube es gibt noch kmix (die kde-variante) oder gmix. bin mir aber nicht ganz
> ...

 

Habs probiert. Keine Chance. Alles hochgestellt usw., aber es will nicht. Ich glaube es liegt daran, dass sich unter Capture bei MIC nichts verändern läßt. Aber warum?  :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Sewulba

----------

## PSIMasterMuss

Hi!

Hast du denn wie z.b. Bei Windows in den Soundeinstellungen bei Mikrofon ein Häkchen gemacht mit der Maus???

Dieses muss aktiviert sein sonst tut sich nix.

lg

----------

## sewulba

Yo... Natürlich.  :Laughing:  Ich kann mich ja in den eigenen Lautsprechern hören. Nur auf dem Teamspeak hört man nix von mir!

Das ist jetzt das hartnäckigste Problem, was ich jemals mmit Linux hatte!!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Sewulba

----------

## loemmel

hallo sewulba

das mit dem teamspeak ist glaube ich eines der mühsamsten probleme dies unter linux gibt  :Wink:  hatte ich auch bevor ich auf eine audigy2 gewechselt habe.

ich würde folgendes probieren:

- kille mal deinen sounddaemon (in KDE z.b. kannst du das irgendwo im Kontrolcenter so einrichten dass nur alsa verwendet wird und nicht arts)

- Schau in Teamspeak nach ob du auch wirklich /dev/dsp0 verwendest.

- Vergewissere dich, dass Capture auf Capture und Mic gesetzt ist, und das capture auf 100% und mic auch auf 100% steht. (den mic boost kannst du auch noch anschalten, ist warscheinlich eh zu leise ohne)

- Mach in teamspeak den test mit voice activation level auf ganz leise und spiele mit den reglern herum und sprich ununterbrochen ins microfon, irgendwann klappts sicher, du siehst es, wenn das grüne licht angeht, ACHTUNG es gibt gewisse server die im ersten raum, in den du kommst wenn du connectest muted sind. also teste das auf nem server wo's auch gehen sollte.

----------

## franzf

Wirst du wahrscheinlich schon mal probiert haben, aber trotzdem...

Wenn du statt Voice-Aktivierung die Key-Aktivierung nimmst, geht es dann???

Grüße

Franz

----------

## sewulba

Habe es aufgegeben!!!

Sewulba   :Confused: 

----------

## tgurr

Ich hab auch eine SB Live:

```

05:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

```

hier ist mal meine /etc/asound.state, vielleicht klappt es bei dir ja auch damit. Mein Micro funktioniert zumindest mit diesen Einstellungen.

Rechte für die Datei sind wie folgt:

# ls -la /etc/ | grep asound

```
-rw-r--r--   1 root root    112348 21. Okt 19:10 asound.state
```

----------

## m.b.j.

shonmal teamspeak mit strace gestartet, vieleicht ergibt sich da ja ein ein Problem?

----------

## sewulba

Sobald ich mal nach Hause komme werde ich es mal wieder probieren. Danke für die Tipps!

----------

## misterjack

noch ein tipp: ich musste /dev/adsp einstellen im teamspeak optionen menu

----------

## UTgamer

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> noch ein tipp: ich musste /dev/adsp einstellen im teamspeak optionen menu

  /dev/adsp ist nur ein Gerät zur Ausgabe und kann nicht vom Micro aufnehmen. 

Falls du KDE verwendest mußt du Teamspeak mit "artsdsp -m" starten! Ansonsten wird dein Micro nie gehen. 

Da ich eine Karte habe die komplett Hardwaremixing unterstützt (Audigy 2 ZS) habe ich arts überhaupt garnicht erst installiert, geht ohne Softwaremixer alles besser. Du kannst auch arts deinstallieren und dmix aus dem Alsapacket installieren. Vorsichtig, schaue dir erst mal in die dmix Konfiguration an, die Doku ist etwas unzureichend und fehlerhaft.

Dmix Anleitung: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin

Hier ist auch noch eine gute Anleitung zu finden: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix

Evtl. hilt dir jemand aus deiner Nähe, der sich mit alsa & arts gut auskennt:

http://www.gentoo.de/userkarte/

----------

